# New Rytera Commercial



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

New Rytera Commercial to Air On Ted Nugent's Show

http://www.youtube.com/user/MartinArchery1951#p/u/0/ukDDP0r-hO0


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

they didn't take that riser design from hoyt or anything did they??????


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

BowBaker1640 said:


> they didn't take that riser design from hoyt or anything did they??????


Other way around, Martin/Rytera had the first bridged tec type riser!


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

BowBaker1640 said:


> they didn't take that riser design from hoyt or anything did they??????


http://www.archeryhistory.com/compounds/compounds.htm

scroll down and on the right is the first bridged riser


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

i dont care who had it first...... i still like hoyts better


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> i dont care who had it first...... i still like hoyts better


That's what makes archery great! Shoot what YOU want...but that wasn't the statement he made!! He said Martin copied Hoyt. Which they didn't!! Just like the roller cable guard that Martin invented! I'm just saying people should at least check (I mean, AT gives you the sub-forum to find these things out!) before making such statements.


----------

